

How I Will Become a Game Programmer - MaurizioPz
http://www.mauriziopz.eu/from0togame/index.php/how-i-will-become-a-game-programmer/

======
wccrawford
I'm disappointed. I'd hoped he'd listened to my advice on the other news post:
START PROGRAMMING A GAME.

That's all you need. Your first game is going to suck anyhow. And probably
your second and third.

But with enough experience, you'll start to get the hang of it and have a
sale-able game.

There's no more magic to being a 'game programmer' than being any other kind
of programmer.

~~~
MaurizioPz
I'm sorry you misunderstood what I said. I'm going to start programing a game,
just before that I'll need to do some simple programs like hello world, tell
me your name and tic tac toe. To get the hang of a new language. Then I'll
dive in in my game

------
mathgladiator
Good Luck

